
"Innovation" is Dead. Herald The Birth of "Transformation" as The Key Concept for 2009 - brm
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/NussbaumOnDesign/archives/2008/12/innovation_is_d.html?campaign_id=rss_blog_nussbaumondesign
======
pg
"conflating it with ... anything "new.""

That's all the word means.

~~~
russell
Yeah. Think Tide detergent and use innovative instead of new and you get the
picture. He says the suits have spoiled the word and people should be talking
"transformation" because it has deeper meaning. I say let the suits have
transformation and we can keep innovation. I don't see that you are going to
have transformation without innovation anyway.

